# cheapest parking in LAX (for 8days)



## swsc16 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,
I'm leaving for Niagara in July3, and I'm doing some last-minute travel preps, need some quick help from the helpful members here.

What is the cheapest parking in LAX?  I'll park for 8 days.  I'm a AAA member, so would also be interested to find out AAA discounts, or any other discounts aside from AAA.

Thank you very much!

Mylene


----------



## swsc16 (Jun 30, 2009)

I found the cheap rates I was looking for.

http://www.airpark-lax.com
$61.16 for 8 days -- I'm a happy camper!  I also checked yelp.com for reviews of this facility.

Thanks!


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 30, 2009)

That's pretty good. 

Cheapest is to park at the Metro Light Rail station near LAX at Aviation and Imperial and take the shuttle to the airport.   Cost is $1.25 - $1.50 for the bus ride, paid by purchasing a light rail ticket from the machines at the station.

fyi...


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 30, 2009)

We drive from San Diego area, park at Marriott Courtyard/lax and stay the night before -- no worry about freeway tie-ups on way to airport.  We pay about $200 for two weeks of parking and the night at hotel inclusive. Get free shuttle to/from airport.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jun 30, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> We drive from San Diego area, park at Marriott Courtyard/lax and stay the night before -- no worry about freeway tie-ups on way to airport.  We pay about $200 for two weeks of parking and the night at hotel inclusive. Get free shuttle to/from airport.



We do the same, except we drive down from San Luis Obispo and stay at the 4 Points.  The rate for one night plus up to 14 days parking can be as low as $165 plus tax.  You have to book it by calling the hotel directly, as the only park and fly rate online only includes 7 nights parking.  -- Suzanne


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 30, 2009)

I used this service once or twice when I lived in the area:

http://www.lawa.org/welcome_lax.aspx?id=292

It seems to be about twice the cost it used to be ($4/day for parking in Van Nuys plus $6 each way for the shuttle).


----------



## swsc16 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!  
I forgot to mention that I have a 6yo and a 1yo (and a husband LOL), so you know the deal with kids.... it's best to stay/park as close to LAX as possible.

Also, the one I got by the way is covered parking (husband has a pet peeve with open parking), I was really happy with the price I got for covered parking.

All the suggestions though are great... I never even thought of the Metro station and the hotel stays.  Will definitely consider those options when both my kids are a little older.  Right now, I just shiver with the thought of overnight stays with a 1yo 

On the Metro shuttle, I would think we can load big luggages?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 1, 2009)

suzanne:  where is four points???


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 1, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> suzanne:  where is four points???



The Four Points by Sheraton is on Airport Blvd, between the Marriott and the Renaissance.  It shares a shuttle bus to the airport with the Hilton.  All of its parking is outdoors.  We stay here about 4 times a year and can also highly reccommend the Beer Bar off the Lobby! -- Suzanne


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 1, 2009)

suzanne: thanks, one more question: do you know how early shuttles start to pick you up at airport?  We are in Maui now and we get in at 6AM to LAX when we return on a Sunday.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 1, 2009)

swsc16 said:


> Also, the one I got by the way is covered parking (husband has a pet peeve with open parking), I was really happy with the price I got for covered parking.
> 
> On the Metro shuttle, I would think we can load big luggages?



Not sure how familiar you are with the neighborhood, if DH has an issue with uncovered parking, not quite sure he would be comfortable at Imperial and Aviation  - Unfenced and wide open no claim check required for exit

I have used the Green Line when I was a road warrior - calling for a pickup at the end of the line once I am on the train (Norwalk) [Was never comfortable with leaving a car in that lot even for free] -  Plenty of room for baggage on the train and the shuttles  - Buses are configured like any other hotel or rental car shuttle service with a luggage stowage area - however the drivers are employees of a city subcontractor, and will never offer any assistance in loading or unloading luggage.

Last time was the first time I was ever asked to see a copy of my train ticket for transportation from the Aviation station to LAX



Travel lightly but there is a significant elevation change between the train platform and the connecting buses the escalator rarely is operating - both ends


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 1, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> Not sure how familiar you are with the neighborhood, if DH has an issue with uncovered parking, not quite sure he would be comfortable at Imperial and Aviation  - Unfenced and wide open no claim check required for exit
> 
> I have used the Green Line when I was a road warrior - calling for a pickup at the end of the line once I am on the train (Norwalk) [Was never comfortable with leaving a car in that lot even for free] -  Plenty of room for baggage on the train and the shuttles  - Buses are configured like any other hotel or rental car shuttle service with a luggage stowage area - however the drivers are employees of a city subcontractor, and will never offer any assistance in loading or unloading luggage.
> 
> ...



The heading of the topic was for the CHEAPEST way to park near LAX.  I think the Metro Lot is #1 on that front.  However it's by far NOT the most convient way to go.  For several years I would use the Greenline train to commute from my home in Norwalk to this lot where I would leave a car, and then drive the remaining 10 miles to my office.   It shaved off 20 miles from my drive each way and frequently would leave my car here over the weekends.  Now it's important to note that the cars were usually clunkers (Dodge Aries K & a Chevy Corsica) so they weren't particularly attractive targets and there was a security guard patroling the station back then.  Now the guard is gone and I've noticed many piles of auto glass on the ground from break-ins.   It's definitey park at your own risk.

When I'd used the airport shuttle I was always asked for my ticket.  I even was questioned once getting on from the LAX loop (where no fare is required) if I had the right bus?   It's frequently utilized by airport workers who don't want to pay for parking and occassionally used by actual travelers.    The comment about the drivers not helping with luggage is dead on.  You are basically on your own.   So it's all a bit of a hassle.   Still it is the cheapest and under the right circumstances can be useful. 

The shuttle only operates the hours the Greenline is running so there is a hole in it's schedule.  Presently I think it operates from 4am until 12:30am (approximately) daily.


----------



## swsc16 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks again guys.... all good info on the Metro Lot & shuttle.  Definitely not appropriate for my family at this time, but "may" consider a few years from now.
yeahhh... I should have titled it CHEAPEST but convenient


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 2, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> suzanne: thanks, one more question: do you know how early shuttles start to pick you up at airport?  We are in Maui now and we get in at 6AM to LAX when we return on a Sunday.



It runs 24 hours per day, usually at least twice each hour.  You can call the hotel at (310) 645-4600 if you think the shuttle has ben delayed.  I am jealous that you are in Maui right now!  -- Suzanne


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 2, 2009)

suzanne: Thanks -- yes, tough life here in Maui -- they just raised gas 12 cents/gal.  Lifted some kind of tax relief that expired 6/30.  Gas is abour $3.40 now for Regular.  We saw Feast of Lele last night (our 3rd time) and loved it just as much as the first time.  The sit-down dinner they serve is xlnt.  Each course is a different island's food and served with choice of beverage then followed by 2-3 dances from that island.  It ended with an unbelievable fire dancer.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 3, 2009)

Be careful with the cheapest parking at LAX.
May 2008 upon our return to the parking lot behind the Sheraton on Century Blvd. we discovered my Suburban had been broken into and the 3rd row seat was stolen.  Those seats are huge and super heavy, can't be lifted over the fence.  It was likely an inside job since the parking lot was secured.  There are a lot of seats now stolen out of SUV's and vans at LAX.

Good luck!


----------



## mjkaplan (Jul 3, 2009)

*LAX Park*

Last time we flew out of LAX we parked at this place and it was only $4.99 per day.

http://www.laxpark.com/index.html

Mike


----------

